# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Extremadura adjudica el estudio para el trasvase de Cáceres a Murcia

## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, la Verdad de Murcia viene hoy con esta noticia.

Aquí os pongo el enlance.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201005...005191633.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como posible claro que es posible, pero sería una obra monumental, y el gasto sería brutal...pero brutal.

Habría que elevar el agua constantemente, a no ser que se haga el mayor túnel conocido jamás para atravesar toda Castilla-La Mancha.

El coste de la construcción sería gigantesco, pero es que el de operación del trasvase, sería tremendo también...y no está la cosa como para meterse en estos fregaos... :Wink: .

Además, hay que tener bien la cabeza y no ser demagógico. Ahora claro que hay agua, porque ha llovido bien (al igual que la cuenca del Segura), pero hace menos de un año, mirad como estaba Valdecañas y Alcántara.

Además, hay que tener en cuenta que para Portugal, deben pasar cierta cantidad de Hm3, y no son 3 o 4...Si no ha cambiado el Convenio de La Albuferia, la cosa era así:

*BOE núm. 37 Sábado 12 febrero 2000
Convenio de La Albufeira

Protocolo adiccional - Régimen de caudales

Artículo 4. Cuenca hidrográfica del río Tajo.*

1. Las estaciones de control del régimen de caudales del Convenio en la cuenca hidrográfica del río Tajo se localizan en:
Salida del salto de Cedillo.
Estación de Ponte Muge.

2. Las Partes realizarán en su territorio una gestión de las aguas de la cuenca hidrográfica del Tajo de manera que, *salvo los períodos de excepción* regulados en los apartados siguientes, se satisfaga el régimen de caudales mínimos en las estaciones de control definidos en el apartado anterior, de: *Caudal integral anual:
a) En Cedillo: 2.700 hm3/año.*
b) En Ponte Muge: 4.000 hm3/año.

3. El régimen de caudales referido en el apartado anterior no se aplica en los períodos en que se verifique una de las siguientes circunstancias:
a) La precipitación de referencia acumulada en la cuenca desde el inicio del año hidrológico (1 de octubre) hasta el 1 de abril sea inferior al 60 por 100 de la precipitación media acumulada en la cuenca en el mismo período.
b) La precipitación de referencia acumulada en la cuenca desde el inicio del año hidrológico hasta el 1 de abril sea inferior al 70 por 100 de la precipitación media acumulada en la cuenca en el mismo período y la precipitación de referencia acumulada el año hidrológico precedente hubiere sido inferior al 80 por 100 de la media anual.

4. El período de excepción se considera concluido a partir del primer mes siguiente a diciembre en que la precipitación de referencia acumulada en la cuenca desde el inicio del año hidrológico fuera superior a la precipitación media acumulada en la cuenca en el mismo período.

Por lo que no es oro todo lo que reluce, y me parece fatal cuando dicen en muchos sitios la típica frase: "..._Es que entre Alcántara y Valdecañas tenéis 4500 Hm3 que sólo sirven para generar electricidad y muertos de risa_..." cosas de ese tipo... :Mad:  :Mad: 

Resumiendo...

Como idea, muy buena.
Como realidad, no lo veo. Un gasto terrorífico para trasvasar "poca agua" con respecto al coste que tiene toda la obra y su posterior operación.

Con poca agua me refiero a dos cosas:

1 - Al Tajo no le sobra tanta agua como parece, ya que como he dicho, hay que cumplir con los acuerdos firmados y con la demanda hidrográfica del Tajo.
2 - Y más importante aún: Aun descontando el agua para Portugal, si piensan sacar del Tajo medio otros 1000 y pico Hm3 por año, espero, que tanto la Junta de Extremadura como la CHT, le paren los pies, espero que por Murcia no se tenga en mente dejar a Valdecañas y Alcántara como otros dos embalses que todos conocemos... :Mad: 

Soy solidario en temas hídricos y estaría a favor, siempre que no conviertan al Tajo medio como una cloaca..., lo que sobre, con mucho gusto lo daría, pero no que nos atraquen.

Solidario sí, gi******** no  :Wink: 

PD: Todo esto, suponiendo que el trasvase se haga claro  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Dentro de mi ignorancia y sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, creo que es un proyecto faraónico y fuera de lugar. ¿Quién asumirá el coste?

Además como muy bien dice F. Lázaro, Portugal no creo que lo vea con buenos ojos.

----------


## jasg555

Yo creo, como opino habitualmente, que sería el desastre definitivo para el Tajo.

Una obra de ese calibre, no se va a explotar para 4 litros de agua. Para amortizarla (que no creo que se amortice nunca con la política de subvencionar el agua) habría que usarlo a su máxima capacidad, o hasta el límite que permitieran los embalses, como pasa ahora con EyB.

Por favor, que la gente de allí, lo afectados, vean lo que está ocurriendo con éstos dos embalses y las consecuencias que ha traído el trasvase para el río. Les van a expoliar, van a dejar la zona como un campo bombardeado.

Vamos a acabar de una vez por todas con ésta sinrazón, que no tiene ningún sentido.

----------


## Salut

A mi lo que me parece de lo más gracioso es que sea el Gobierno de Extremadura el que haga este estudio -que por competencias, correspondería al Gobierno Central-. Y no es que lo haga, precisamente, para poner en cuestión la propuesta del Gob. Centrla!!!

Conocido por todos es el pique historico entre los políticos catalanes y los extremeños. Casi cualquier cosa que propongan desde Barcelona, tienen que hacer lo contrario los extremeños.

Y claro, como Cataluña dijo "no al Trasvase", ahora los políticos extremeños han montado un circo intentando demostrar no-se-que solidaridad y arriba la españa cañí... ¡Olé!

Porque la obra en si, es de lo más descabellado desde un punto de vista económico.



EDIT: Y antes de que se me acuse de nada, recomiendo a todos leer las patéticas declaraciones del presidente de Extremadura justo después de anunciarse el posible trasvase.

----------

